# UK homes to get super-fast fibre



## choppy (Jan 23, 2008)

yay finally we are on the verge of faster net! fuck you tiscali!!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7202396.stm

"The UK's first "fibre town" could go online in the autumn, delivering speeds of about 100Mbps to consumers' homes. Fibre firm H20 provides super-fast broadband via the sewers and either Bournemouth, Northampton or Dundee will be offered the service first."


----------



## Triprift (Jan 23, 2008)

arnt yous lucky were meant to be getting fibre to the node sometime in the future maybe at the moment my adsl 2+ and cable extreme are the fastest in oz wich is sad. Good for yous ill be so envious.


----------



## Gam'ster (Jan 23, 2008)

choppy said:


> yay finally we are on the verge of faster net! fuck you tiscali!! "



LMAO, but i dont even have cable were i live so tiscali will be screwing me for a while yet , but its nice to see we are moving forward.


----------



## sheps999 (Jan 23, 2008)

It'll still be about 10 years until all the major cities in the UK get fibre, though. BT'll want to hang onto the old copper, cos it'll probably lose money if everyone goes fibre.


----------



## xfire (Jan 23, 2008)

100mbps.
Damn fastest we have is 2mbps.


----------



## choppy (Jan 23, 2008)

theres adsl2+ in the uk, but atm its a bit glitchy and not everywhere, otherwise everybody is on "best efforts" adsl max which is around 4-5mbps for most. fibre wont be around here till time tho tbh, im giving it at least 5 yrs till widespread availability (if all goes well)


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Jan 23, 2008)

And meanwhile, here in the US, ISP's want to punish us for taking advantage of our "fast" cable internet and downloading too much..

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/01/18/AR2008011801335.html

And also a great opinion article from the New York Times that explains the ramifications of these bandwidth caps. 

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/01/17/time-warner-download-too-much-and-you-might-pay-30-a-movie/?ref=technology


----------



## Triprift (Jan 23, 2008)

aww man thats crap thankfully they dont do that here in oz the worst we get is a few isps charging for uls.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 23, 2008)

ADSL2 in aus sucks, even tho its available in certain areas, ISP's own each area so you cant just pick and choose like with ADSL1.

At least i get my 8Mb down, 384Kb up net, thats a lot better than some places.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 23, 2008)

You got cable or adsl 1 mussels?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 23, 2008)

adsl1, 60GB a month. tasty.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 23, 2008)

adsl2+, 20 gig a month.


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 23, 2008)

Try 4mb down, (in theory. Not seen it yet) and 3gb cap.

The joys of the dark continent.

Still, apparently getting a new undersea cable sometime middle next year.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 23, 2008)

xfire said:


> 100mbps.
> Damn fastest we have is 2mbps.



Nope, it's 8 Mbps. I've got the DataOne Business 8 Mbps line. New Delhi already has 52 Mbps lines, so does Navi Mumbai


----------



## Ripper3 (Jan 23, 2008)

I've never seen the point in offering people a faster connection, then imposing lower download limits on them.

Hopefully, London will get fibre soon. I'm pissed off with Orange. A 2GB download limit a month? 2GB?! I can't live on that!!!! It's why I downloaded over 50GB of crap last month


----------



## Triprift (Jan 23, 2008)

King Wookie said:


> Try 4mb down, (in theory. Not seen it yet) and 3gb cap.
> 
> The joys of the dark continent.
> 
> Still, apparently getting a new undersea cable sometime middle next year.



yeah weeve got a link from Guam to Australia thats meant to be complete next year.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Jan 23, 2008)

Ripper3 said:


> A 2GB download limit a month? 2GB?! I can't live on that!!!!



Ive probably downloaded 2GB in the last hour just surfing the internets. Flash pages and youtube count towards that limit...


----------



## Triprift (Jan 23, 2008)

do you get shaped if u go over your limit ripper?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 23, 2008)

Ripper3 said:


> I've never seen the point in offering people a faster connection, then imposing lower download limits on them.
> 
> Hopefully, London will get fibre soon. I'm pissed off with Orange. A 2GB download limit a month? 2GB?! I can't live on that!!!! It's why I downloaded over 50GB of crap last month



the #1 ISP here in australia, telstra has the following.

$75 a month.
1.5Mb down, 256Kb up.
12GB
UPLOADS are counted in your quota. (up and down combined)
You get shaped to 64Kb up and down after 12GB.

My current ISP for $75 gives
8Mb down, 384Kb up
12GB download on-peak (lunch-midnight period)
48GB off peak (Midnight to lunch period)
Downloads not counted.

Australia aint so bad if you look around... its just that the biggest ISP is also the worst.

Australias problem is the low upload speeds to be honest.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 23, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Australia aint so bad if you look around... its just that the biggest ISP is also the worst.



No arguments there.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 23, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Nope, it's 8 Mbps. I've got the DataOne Business 8 Mbps line. New Delhi already has 52 Mbps lines, so does Navi Mumbai



 8 Mbps     

Me=Jealous....


----------



## Triprift (Jan 23, 2008)

im about 2k from me exchange and get these speeds


----------



## btarunr (Jan 23, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> 8 Mbps
> 
> Me=Jealous....




 I thought 8 Mbps was chickenshit for Americans.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 23, 2008)

Common misconception.

 American cable is commonly advertised as 'upto' 10Mb, but in reality most of them get 1-2Mb.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 23, 2008)

btarunr said:


> I thought 8 Mbps was chickenshit for Americans.



Depends on where ya live. Good ole Capitalism at work as service providers duke it out in court to stake out their own area's. When one provider has a monopoly of an area they hold on to it using the legal system as long as they can. So called regulators are mostly in the pockets of big industry and can stretch it out for years. Bottom line, some consumers get stuck paying higher prices for less value in service. It is rampant with power companies,etc. 

Uh oh, I feel a rant coming on.............


----------



## Mussels (Jan 23, 2008)

oh yeah! my ex over there complained about that.

Because they use cable rather than copper lines, each company lays the cable to say, 10 city blocks. They then own that cabling, thus preventing other companies from having internet in that area - because phone and net are on the same line, no one has copper lines to go back to DSL even if they wanted to.

Its effectively regional monopolies.

Not to mention americans pay for INCOMING cell phone calls/texts.... hahaha. fail.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 23, 2008)

Mussels said:


> oh yeah! my ex over there complained about that.
> 
> Because they use cable rather than copper lines, each company lays the cable to say, 10 city blocks. They then own that cabling, thus preventing other companies from having internet in that area - because phone and net are on the same line, no one has copper lines to go back to DSL even if they wanted to.
> 
> ...



+1 on the regional monopolies, and btw going forward, instead of "capitalist pigs" I'd prefer folks just call us "capitalist b*stards"!

Stay in my head rant, stay in my head...


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 23, 2008)

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## btarunr (Jan 23, 2008)

lol. Mine is "upto 8 Mbps" too 

Yup. I had opted for a high bandwidth line for gaming on American servers but discovered that the difference between my previous 2 Mbps line and this one is just about 80ms on the ping . So yes bandwidth and latency are not inversely proportional but yes it's "upto" thing here too, just that our leading service provider happens to be the Government, mine is NIB (National Internet Backbone) for which I pay the bills to a public sector company named BSNL that has more subscribers than the populations of several African countries put together so the "upto-factor" has a strong influence on me.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 23, 2008)

LOL every1 complaining about their 2Mb/s internet speed. Try having 512k down and 256k up, and that's if I'm lucky, most of the time it hovers around 20KB/s for £18 per month (again, fuck you Tiscali).  At least I don't have any download limits tho.  I do leave my PC downloading stuff overnnight every night just to get my money's worth


----------



## Triprift (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok thats why you went Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 23, 2008)

Yea lol, I live not too far from Northampton, but I doubt fibre internet will ever reach this poxy little village


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 23, 2008)

I live in kingston upon hull(to give it its full name) and its the only idependant isp in the uk,apart from bt.All the other providers rent their lines from bt.Anyway,i'm on 8mb adsl with a 50gb "fair use policy" a month,which is about 800kb/sec down and 380kb/sec up.

In hull,all i can get is karoo,i cant get bt,tiscali or none of the others.Oh,its £30/month


----------



## Triprift (Jan 23, 2008)

Dont give up hope it was only 5 years ago i had the imbarresment of having my dial up throttled to half speed thanks to telstra changin phone lines. I was tolled slow dialup was as good as it gets now im adsl2+.


----------

